# ooops! I need help.



## Buckmaster40 (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is my situation. I have a blueberry wine fermented dry in my secondary. I started a sp and realized after I dumped the first 2 bottles of lemon juice that the bottles were 48 oz, not 32 oz. So I essentially have all 3 bottles of lemon juice already in my primary. I have added the 3 tsp of nutrient and 1 tsp of energizer. My questions are these: can I use this blueberry slurry since it has fermented dry? My other question is how should I proceed with my sp having all my lemon juice already in primary? Should I go ahead and add remaining nutrient and energizer? Also, I have a pack of lavlin 1118 I can use if necessary. Any thoughts?


----------



## Duster (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I haven't ran into this one so some others may be a bit more experienced. However If I was you, I would use the slurry, leave the nutrient and energizer divided up into two amounts as the recipe calls. You just wont add any additional lemon juice at a later date.


----------



## Buckmaster40 (Mar 11, 2012)

I was thinking I might add a few cups of the sp to the slurry at different intervals to try to kick off the fermentation instead of adding slurry to all 5.5 gallons of sp. Thoughts?


----------



## MurphyTexas (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not sure if your slurry has enough of what it takes. This is the lees from a secondary and not a primary? If it doesn't take off, just use the yeast to make a starter with some frozen concentrate and after it gets going, add it to the Lemon / sugar. Good luck!


----------



## stujol (Mar 13, 2012)

I used a blueberry slurry in a batch of skeeter pee about a month ago. It had fermented dry in the primary. I also used the mesh bag of berries. It took right off with no extra work. There is a bit of a sulphur nose that is slowly dissipating tho so I would use more nutrient next time. 

I'm starting another blueberry this week so I am going to repeat the experiment with 5 tsp of nutrient at the start and another three when the sg is down to 1.050.


----------



## Buckmaster40 (Mar 14, 2012)

I finally pitched my starter/slurry last night and It's chugging along nicely now. Started at 1.070 and 24 hrs later I'm at 1.060. It has about a 1/2 inch thick foam head on it though. Is that normal?


----------



## phat (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah. Mine did the same, nice heathy foam on top and an active ferment. Mine went from 1,070 to 1.050 in 24 hours, but I have a warm yeast friendly fermenting room


----------



## Buckmaster40 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok. Racked my sp into my secondary this morning. It was at 1.000. Got home tonight and it is still boiling like crazy. How much longer can this go on?


----------

